# Your best bite today!



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2006)

Something AnnMarie said in another thread about her best bite today reminded me of an old eGullet thread that I really liked.

What was your most delicious mouthful, your tastiest morsel, your best bite today?

Mine was my first taste of a fried olive stuffed with cheddar cheese (part of a fried zucchini, fried mushroom and fried olive appetizer). It was surprisingly yummy!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Something AnnMarie said in another thread about her best bite today reminded me of an old eGullet thread that I really liked.
> 
> What was your most delicious mouthful, your tastiest morsel, your best bite today?
> 
> Mine was my first taste of a fried olive stuffed with cheddar cheese (part of a fried zucchini, fried mushroom and fried olive appetizer). It was surprisingly yummy!!



 I can't remember mine now.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I can't remember mine now.




Well either grab a bud-gasmic snack now or be sure to pay attention tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh yeah. My tastiest bite, was the first of a chorizo, egg, and potato burrito, doused with Cholula.


----------



## jamie (Nov 10, 2006)

Soft, pillowy gnocchi with brown butter and melted mozzarella.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

I forgot I had an apple this afternoon. It was a little over ripe, but still very tasty. I'm going to pick that!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I forgot I had an apple this afternoon. It was a little over ripe, but still very tasty. I'm going to pick that!



 Something healthy? omg.

What happened to your cookies and milk?? :huh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Something healthy? omg.
> 
> What happened to your cookies and milk?? :huh:



They were good, but I REALLY enjoyed the apple. My body must have needed it.... LOL


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 10, 2006)

The wheat crackers slathered with cream cheese and topped with roasted raspberry chipotle sauce.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

After my sucralose poisoning, the best thing I had was Pepsi.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 10, 2006)

Ill have to say its a toss up between the best store bought potato salad I ever had and the BLT I had for lunch. I got them at Sandwiches Unlimited and it was SOOO GOOD. Bacon perfect bread soft shredded lettuce RIPE tomato and hellmans mayo. What more could a girl ask for?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 10, 2006)

I had too much soy sauce last night on my food...sooo..this AM I was so thirsty....the first gulp of orange juice actually made me groan...in a good way.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 10, 2006)

I couldn't resist having a bite of first thing. It's so rich! I used 1 1/2 cups real cocoa and another 1lb of dark chocolate in the batter, not to mention buttermilk and the best of the best flour and good old fashioned sugar. 

With a nutty chocolate layering and ganache frosting, mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 10, 2006)

Best bite of the day was my oatmeal. Real butter, sugar and just the right amount of coffee creamer, it was delish.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine was the first steamy peppery spicy sip of hot and sour soup that I got with my lunch today.

Complex flavors, and just the right amount of hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Mine was the first steamy peppery spicy sip of hot and sour soup that I got with my lunch today.
> 
> Complex flavors, and just the right amount of hot.



Wow! Me Too!  Only it was a really spicy batch of Hot-n-Sour. Tasty.. but oh..so spicy!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine was the spoonful of vanilla ice cream after I had smothered it with Hersey's sauce and mixed it up into a thick soup. Yum.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 11, 2006)

Avocado hand roll with fresh wasabi.

My favorite lunch in the world.


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2006)

My co-worker surprised me with a fried chicken salad with honey mustard dressing from applebees. It was sooooooooooo good. :eat2:


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 11, 2006)

The new Limited Edition Coconut Creme Hershey's Kisses were so heavenly they almost got me thinking of becoming a feedee instead of just a foodee :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2006)

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> The new Limited Edition Coconut Creme Hershey's Kisses were so heavenly they almost got me thinking of becoming a feedee instead of just a foodee :wubu:




hey that sounds good. the candy, I mean.  I am not usually a hershey kiss fan but some of their special editions are good!!


----------



## MLadyJ (Nov 11, 2006)

If a slurp can count as a taste then mine was my first slurp of "choclate coffee" that my husband brought me...umm..chocolate coffee is coffee with International brand chocolate cream creamer. And because I like a little coffee with my creamer it was sooo chocolatey (sp??).


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 11, 2006)

The buttermilk biscuit with margarine and butter pecan syrup.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 11, 2006)

I've never had any of the other Special Edition flavors, SVS, but I am a HUGE coconut flavored chocolate junkie.

When Russel Stover releases the Buzzard Nests around Halloween, you know those little nests made up of toasted coconut with 3 jelly beans inside, I go nuts. They also come out for Valentine's Day and Easter, as Bunny Nests.

Too bad they're not around for Christmas.

I'm nuts for any candy with nuts in it, really.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 11, 2006)

Tef belongs to the Friday Bagel Club at work, and he brings me home leftovers.

The company has been getting Panera bagels, so this morning I had one of the pink ribbon bagels with cherries, cranberries, brown sugar, honey, and vanilla. Divine. No cream cheese needed.


----------



## jamie (Nov 11, 2006)

I have two today - 

1. Fried cornbread, really crispy around the edges with butter melted across the top.

2. We were at a craft fair and this little lady was selling fruit and nut loaf squares. I tried a sample (before buying 2 for $5), it was sweet and rich and nutty and so so yummy.


----------



## Mary (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a _fantastic_ Guatemalan espresso today. I drink a lot of coffee, and this one was exceptional. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 12, 2006)

my first bite of the tasty white meat chicken in my friend's homemade chicken noodle soup. I was expecting dry and overcooked (like white meat chicken in soup usually is) but it was wonderful!


----------



## Brandi (Nov 12, 2006)

Yesterday it was the cajun steak sub at subway. I had double meat on it, with cheese, onion, green peppers and southwest sauce. A side of pickles and olives...OMG sooo good.....I'm gonna make it myself for lunch today.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 12, 2006)

Those waffles I posted in the Everyday Thread.  w/butter and syrup. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine was the first bite of my chicken burrito tonight. It was the perfect bite of moist chicken, pico de gallo, beans, rice, and the tortilla was nice and soft.

*sigh*

And then every bite after that was nearly as good, but I had been really hungry and craving a burrito so the first was definitely the best.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 12, 2006)

mine was my last bite of leftover brunch stuff that I had for dinner. There was french toast and sausage and real maple syrup on the fork. Yum!


----------



## jamie (Nov 12, 2006)

The first drink of some real hot chocolate made from baking cocoa powder, splenda and whole milk with a candy cane kiss melted in it and whipped cream on top.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> The first drink of some real hot chocolate made from baking cocoa powder, splenda and whole milk with a candy cane kiss melted in it and whipped cream on top.



Aww, that sounds good girlie (and glad to see your posting a bit more... always miss ya.) Makes me want to break out my Cocomotion for fall! 


I think my best, because it was my only after being sick all day, was some slightly buttery/salted mashed spuds. And so far I'm keeping them down, so it's good news all around.


----------



## jamie (Nov 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Aww, that sounds good girlie (and glad to see your posting a bit more... always miss ya.) Makes me want to break out my Cocomotion for fall!
> I think my best, because it was my only after being sick all day, was some slightly buttery/salted mashed spuds. And so far I'm keeping them down, so it's good news all around.



Thanks chica . I am not a huge tater fan, but sometimes, salty mashed potatoes are the exact remedy for whatever is ailing ya. Now....I am craving them. heh.

I have already had my best bite today. I broke down and cheated on my ban of McDonald's breakfast foods. It had been two months on the wagon, but after not sleeping well and breaking a stack of saucers...I just gave in.

Sausage and egg biscuit (NO CHEESE) all hot and steamy. :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 13, 2006)

Mongolian Grill - Noodles with bean sprouts, broccoli, celery, green pepper, cabbage, waterchestnuts, and baby corn with pork (fried with gahlic, soy, sesame oil, and chili paste)

First bite was a symphony in my mouth! :smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 13, 2006)

That first sip of Jack Daniels flavored coffee.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonderful little crab bites (crab cake balls) with horseradish sauce.

it was an appetizer at lunch.


----------



## jaxjaguar (Nov 14, 2006)

a big piece of meat lasagna that a co-worker made. i added some grated parm cheese and some crushed red peppers. washed it down with a coke, not super exciting, but hit the spot today at lunch.


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 15, 2006)

Yesterday,I had an Oreo Mint brownie at Starbucks along with a small(or "Tall") Eggnogg Latte. Delicious and way to kick off the seasonal foods kick.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

Yesterday's 5 carne asada tacos that I got from a mexican supermarket. The cilantro and onion added to the roasted steak added a great flavor. Unfortunately the green tomatillo sauce spilled in the bag. So I couldn't use it, but the pickled jalapeno peppers and carrots added enough vinegar and spice to the tacos


----------



## jamie (Nov 15, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wonderful little crab bites (crab cake balls) with horseradish sauce.



I thought about those all afternoon, they sound so delish!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Nov 15, 2006)

I know everyone will be all like "WTF...diet food", but it doesn't taste like diet food.

Lean Cuisine Brick Oven Style Pizza Gourmet Mushroom Pizza. It has button, portabello & cremini mushrooms in a creamy mushroom sauce or so says the box.

But it's soooooooooooooo yummy. I can eat it all day long.
I wish I knew how to make something similar.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jun 30, 2007)

**bump!**

My tastiest bite today was a piece of spicy salmon and avocado sushi! It was made with fresh, thick pieces of salmon, and a spicy mayo!! mmm


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

a fine *bump* indeed! Glad you did it!

My best bite today was a crispy bit of a delectable crab cake from a nearby restaurant. I'd never been there before.

It is going to be a regular haunt of mine from here on, I am sure of that!

I only had my cell phone with me, so the pics I took are pretty lame, but if I can edit them and make them decent, I might post them in the restaurant thread.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 30, 2007)

My best bite today was a handful of wild rocket (arugula) that I grabbed out of the packet and shoved in my mouth. I was making mmmmmmmmm sounds and then had another two handfuls, I :wubu: it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2007)

A piece of oven baked tomato, soft and brushed with olive oil and garlic salt.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2007)

My first spoonful of homemade soup with home made German sausage and potatoes. It's my grandma's recipe, and it tastes like "home" if you know what I mean. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi (Jun 30, 2007)

My homemade chocolate pecan pie...omg sooo good


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 30, 2007)

A clump of browned cheese with alfredo sauce on it that bubbled over the edge of my homemade pizza.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 30, 2007)

We grilled vegetables today, and my favorite bite was a peice of grilled fennel that was marinated in garlic, oil, lemon and salt & pepper. It was heaven.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 30, 2007)

Mine was that very first bite of a BLT. Whole grain bread, lightly toasted, Hellmans mayo, hickory smoked bacon, right out of the garden tomato and romaine. It was Heaven..


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2007)

MLadyJ said:


> Mine was that very first bite of a BLT. Whole grain bread, lightly toasted, Hellmans mayo, hickory smoked bacon, right out of the garden tomato and romaine. It was Heaven..



You just transported me! 

That sounds to die for. Oh yeah, heaven! I get it


----------



## Brandi (Jul 2, 2007)

Mine would be my cream of wheat drink lol

I just make my cream of wheat very loose, put some raspberry perserves and drink it. It's something I've come accustomed to when not having enough time to sit down and eat breakfast lol


----------



## Brandi (Jul 3, 2007)

Getting a little bored with my multigrain oatmeal...so this morning I added shredded coconut and pineapple and a little sugar...(added milk as well) I think my mouth had an orgasm! lol


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2007)

..a lunchtime salad of green cabbage, red onion(nice sweet one), english cukes..and of course..tomatoes..oh, and plenty of cracked, black pepper

I will now go for my second best bite of two slightly underbaked chocolate chip cookies..a few hours from dinner...*looks around* sorry, Mom*S*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2007)

My very first big fat sweet Jersey blueberries of the season. I'm in love!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2007)

I had blueberries today too and they were my favorite bite


----------



## jamie (Jul 6, 2007)

Baked chicken thigh....juicy with crispy skin still attached.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2007)

A hot, crispy crab rangoon with a little bit of sweet n' sour/duck sauce... just enough to add depth, but not drown it or make it cloyingly sweet. 

Divine! :eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 7, 2007)

The first bite of a crispy corn dog at a fair, with just a kiss of mustard.


----------



## Emma (Jul 7, 2007)

Dominos chicken strippers dipped in honey mustard dip.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2007)

I made a delish Greek pasta and spinach salad yesterday. It was better today because the dressing had time to be absorbed by the pasta. 

pasta, kalamata olive, fresh spinach, and feta... all in one forkful. YUMMY!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2007)

Fresh Raspberries (as I was picking them off the raspberry patch)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 7, 2007)

The first bite of my mondo chicken burrito from Taco del Mar -- whole wheat tortilla, half refried, half whole beans, with cheese, guacamole, sour cream and just a touch of mild sauce and lots of pico de gallo. 

(I'm so suggestible -- ever since Expanding Horizons started that thread I've been obsessing on it and couldn't wait to get there this afternoon). 

Sooooo good.


----------



## wistful (Jul 10, 2007)

Today was sweltering here in the berkshires..hot,humid and a touch hazy.So I popped into this place http://www.chocolatesprings.com/ (which I have heard amazing things about)in Lenox,mass and had a scoop of their homemade ice cream.Seriously the *best* vanilla fudge I've ever had! The fudge bits were more like pieces of ganache swirled in.You know I'll be back!


----------



## Brandi (Jul 10, 2007)

The cheeseburger pie I made for the kids. Maybe I will make it again, but make it a taco pie. 

No leftovers !


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2007)

all i ate today was a can of Amy's No Chicken Noodle soup. Its yummy and kind of comforting since my say suhuks today  I'll probably make an 'erries salad too. (blueberries, cherries and strawberries) I've been having that as desert for the last three nights.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 10, 2007)

Brandi said:


> The cheeseburger pie I made for the kids. Maybe I will make it again, but make it a taco pie.
> 
> No leftovers !



I may have to make this. :eat2:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 10, 2007)

The first dipping of a forkful of mashed potatoes into the chicken n' dumplings broth.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2007)

Plain ol' mac n cheese from the box.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2007)

The potluck was mostly store-bought stuff, pre-made potato salads, and Keebler cookies. But someone took the time to make white chocolate macadamia cookies. Ah.. pig feed was never this good. :eat2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

It wasn't just one bite, but many.. a PB&J sandwich with a glass of skim milk.

I don't know why I'm up at 3 a.m. watching a rebroadcast of the 10pm news, but they just did a story on healthier food choices for children and pointed out all the sugar in a PB&J sandwich and a light clicked on as to what I was craving. It was wonderful.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 11, 2007)

New Crown. Nothing to eat yet.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 11, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww..........Fuzzy!

I will eat another piece of my yummy whole wheat walnut loaf ...toasted with butter.....just for you!

Teehee! Kara


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 12, 2007)

^ Remember ALL THOSE TIMES I told you all Kara had a dark side. People always show their real nature eventually on here.  

Best bite: Sourdough bruschetta with tomatoes and cheese and garlic.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2007)

roasted organic new potatoes...

yum


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 12, 2007)

Sadly, my BEST bite today was the first spoonful of Special K with red berries and soy milk.
Tomorrow will be better - I saved my birthday ice cream cake for tomorrow since I worked late tonight.
Let you know how it goes!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ^ Remember ALL THOSE TIMES I told you all Kara had a dark side. People always show their real nature eventually on here.
> 
> Best bite: Sourdough bruschetta with tomatoes and cheese and garlic.



I dunno...that sounds tasty but I'm wondering if anything added to, say, a hightened enjoyment of it?

heh. Oh no wait...HEH. That's better.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 13, 2007)

So far, my pillow. I woke up from a fluffy cake dream with a mouthful of it.

That hasn't happened in a while.....

And please, save your pillow-biter jokes for some OTHER thread.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2007)

Home made bean dip

1 can refried beans
4 oz sour cream
1/2 packet fiesta ranch dip mix


O.M.G I must confess that I had way more than 1 bite


----------



## UberAris (Jul 15, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Home made bean dip
> 
> 1 can refried beans
> 4 oz sour cream
> ...




That sounds devine...

I had a microwave pizza today that totaly rocked my world...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 15, 2007)

UberAris said:


> That sounds devine...
> 
> I had a microwave pizza today that totaly rocked my world...



it's really good..I keep going back for more..lol


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2007)

About half a pound of salad shrimp with a little cocktail sauce eaten right out of the bowl with a spoon. There are a few good sides to being home alone.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 15, 2007)

A crepe with cheddar, spinach, tomato and smoked tofu.

It was deelish


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 17, 2007)

I made some homemade molasses cookies and the ones I had right out of the oven were *awesome*. Not chewy, not crispy, but soft and puffy and crusty on the outside and light and gingerbread-y on the inside. 

Perfect!

Tracy


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 17, 2007)

spaghetti with just enough red sauce and grilled chicken breast - together - YUMMO:eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2007)

The last bite of my bean dip.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 17, 2007)

My chicken and biscuits at the lunch program lol...kids thought so too, no leftovers!


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2007)

Fresh picked cherries. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

A beef vindaloo over rice and lentils, with chunky tomatoes and onions.


----------



## Lady at Large (Jul 18, 2007)

My baby sister took me out to dinner at a vegan chinese food place and we had the best Mongolian 'Beef' as I took that last bite I was already mourning it's loss.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 18, 2007)

Tim hortons breakfast sandwich, I'm really impressed!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 20, 2007)

We took the boss out to lunch for his birthday today and had decided to try a new local trendy restaurant called Copper Grill. I wish that I had thought to take pictures of the food, because it was excellent. The presentation was beautiful, and everything was so fresh..I will definitely be going back. 

I had a goat cheese and wild mushroom tart (puff pastry) with feta and sweet red peppers. Melted in my mouth, and the mushrooms were perfection. 

After that I had a Buffalo mozzarella salad which was simply fresh mozzarella, sliced tomatoes, greens, cherry tomatoes, feta and a spicy vinaigrette. 

Best meal I've had in ages.

To top it off, the owner brought us out two platters of desserts to share between six people. I had good sized samplings of chocolate creme brulee, raspberry cheesecake, red velvet cake with cream cheese icing and walnuts, bread pudding and a layered chocolate creme brulee and banana tostada.

Time for a nap.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 20, 2007)

Roast Pork Cracklings on a bed of yellow rice with pigeon peas, black beans and a mango smoothie.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jul 20, 2007)

A burrito I made with avocado, cheese, and salsa. For some reason, it was AMAZING even though I didn't have very many ingredients to put into it! Hit the spot!


----------



## Friday (Jul 20, 2007)

Some double cream crab and artichoke cheese spread on fresh bread with sliced tomato. Next time I'll buy a little more crab to stir in but this stuff is tasty, tasty.


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2007)

That sounds looovely, Friday.

Mine today was a piece of orange cranberry walnut cake with orange cream cheese spread on top. All of that was from Great Harvest. So nice. It had a great crispy crust.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2007)

A double fudge brownie from Kneaders.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 21, 2007)

A perfectly ripe uber-juicy mango, fresh from the farmers market. :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 21, 2007)

Scrambled eggs with spicy guacamole. (Since I lost a filling in a back tooth & part of said tooth last night, I'm on a soft food diet until the dentist can see me.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2007)

A sausalito cookie. Just wonderful; the first sweet I've had in a week.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 21, 2007)

Wayne's neck...........:eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Wayne's neck...........:eat2:



lol very cute


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 22, 2007)

Leftovers from this place:







Specifically, a delicious chili omelet with a dollop of sour cream but the bestest best bite? Was the fried potatoes, of which I'm a bit of a connoisseur. I used to think the best fried potatoes to be found locally were at Cafe Amsterdam, but they've been surpassed by the "diner fries" found at City Diner, a new restaurant that opened up earlier this year. They're made from yukon gold potatoes and sliced onions, crispy on the outside, soft and flavorful on the inside. A little bit salty, and not too spicy, just crispy goodness. Un-be-freakin'-leavable. Even nuked a day later they're good. I shared a bite with my daughter who missed breakfast yesterday because she slept in. She asked, "When can we go there for breakfast? Today?"


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 29, 2007)

Oreo Cakesters


----------



## BBWMoon (May 5, 2010)

I went to an apple orchard, and bought one beautiful apple...

best bite, today! :wubu:


----------

